# Авиация > Литература >  «МИГ» полет сквозь время. Книга которую мы так ждали!

## RA3DCS

Оправдала ли она наши надежды? Наверно для каждого поразному, в зависимости от того кто и что от выхода этого двухтомника для себя ожидал.Прошу уважаемых коллег высказывать свое мнение!

----------


## FLOGGER

Слов нет, книга хорошая, отличная, я бы сказал. Но я рассчитывал получить ответы на многие вопросы, которые я здесь, на Эрфорсе задавал, но увы... Возможно, что это уже просто невозможно в силу естественных причин: не у кого узнать, спросить. С другой стороны, возможно авторов и не интересовали те вопросы, которые интересны мне и они ими не задавались. Один из таких, к примеру, вопрос о возд. тормозах на МИГ-17. сделанных по типу МИГ-19, т. е., за крылом. Мне, например, интересно, почему это было сделано, для чего? Почему только 10 машин? Что показали испытания? Их эффективность? Почему отказались? Я так понимаю, эти МИГи попали в Кубинку? На них летали на параде - так что, эти 10 машин делали исключительно для пролета на параде? Думаю, нет. Ну не просто же с бухты-барахты взяли и выпустили чертежи, переделали производство на какой-то момент, а потом опять вернулись к старому варианту? Есть вопросы и по МИГ-19, но это уже потом. Посмотрю, есть ли смысл их тут задавать... Может, они уже и не будут иметь ответа в силу вышеуказанных причин. :Frown:

----------


## RA3DCS

Понятно,что невозможно написать книгу которая бы давала ответы на все интересующие нас вопросы! Конечно мы небезосновательно надеялись (раз уж авторы книгиприсутствововали на нашем форуме) то они дадут ответы на эти вопросы. Но к великому сожалению этого не произошло.

----------


## RA3DCS

В самом начале повествования по истории треугольного долгожителя на стр. 366 бросается в глаза фотография Миг-21бис сирийских ВВС (которые как гласит подпись над фотографией) активно применяются для борьбы с террористическими группировками на территории страны.
Сразу возникает вопрос, причем тут МиГ-21бис и борьба с террористами? Чем тогда занималась авиация стран НАТО в 1999 году в Югославии и ВВС украины в 2014 году на Донбассе?

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, конечно даже в двух томах невозможно ответить на все вопросы по каждому типу и его модификациям. Для этого надо было бы писать книгу по каждому отдельно типу. Но, как я понимаю, таких исследователей нет. 
Меня, например, больше интересует развитие, изменение конструкции внутри самого типа. Например, есть фото самолета СМ-9\1 стр. 317, 318. Смотрим: на одних фото на киле вверху есть некий обтекатель с обеих сторон, на других его нет. А самолет один и тот же - СМ-9\1. Почему так, что там было? Почему исчез? Я думаю, что там стоял индукционный датчик курсовой системы, но об  этом ни слова. Далее. Меня давно интересует вопрос, что за "горбик" (обтекатель)  имеется на некоторых машинах в месте сопряжения форкиля с самим килем? В книге есть  фото самолета с этим "горбиком" только у самолета СМ-12\1, стр. 353. Но такие же были и на некоторых серийных 19-х. (Фото мог бы привести, но сейчас лень искать, но они есть, уверяю). Что там? Почему этот "горбик" (обтекатель) появился? Ну и  т. д. ... Список мог бы продолжить.

----------


## FLOGGER

> причем тут МиГ-21бис и борьба с террористами? Чем тогда занималась авиация стран НАТО в 1999 году в Югославии и ВВС украины в 2014 году на Донбассе?


Cлушай, давай вот эту вот бодягу про Донбасс, Сирию, СФРЮ и пр. оставим в стороне, как не имеющую отношения к теме.

----------


## Антоха

Книга получилась не просто хорошей, а бесценной. 
Да, в ней нет ответов на все вопросы. Но было бы странно ожидать этого от книги про историю КБ. 
Так что я полностью удовлетворён тем, что авторы оставили для меня простор и маневр в продолжении работы над интересующей меня темой строевой эксплуатации )))

----------


## FLOGGER

> Книга получилась не просто хорошей, а бесценной.


Это бесспорно! Абсолютно согласен.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Cлушай, давай вот эту вот бодягу про Донбасс, Сирию, СФРЮ и пр. оставим в стороне, как не имеющую отношения к теме.


Валера, тогда скажи мне какое отношение к теме имеет эта фотография помещенная в книге? Вернее даже не фотография а подпись к ней!

----------


## FLOGGER

Никакого! Но мы же не об этом, Саш?! Или мы о чем?

----------


## AndyK

> Валера, тогда скажи мне какое отношение к теме имеет эта фотография помещенная в книге? Вернее даже не фотография а подпись к ней!


На мой взгляд вполне себе прямое, т. к. характеризует с-т как долгожитель, который продолжает применяться и в наши дни, на Юго-Восточном ТВД

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну, тут "кому поп, кому попадья".

----------


## RA3DCS

В книге в разделе  по МиГ-21С почему-то нет информации что начиная с машины 950СТ09 самолет являлся носителем специзделия.
Также расходятся данные по поводу появлении в серии гондолы ГП-9




> ........ Стоит отметить, что пушечная гондола ГП-9 нашла прописку под фюзеляжем серийных э Сок только с машины №950СТ15. Все выпущенные ранее МиГ-21С дорабатывались заводскими бригадами уже в строю.

----------


## FLOGGER

К сожалению те вопросы, которые задавали здесь, остались без ответа и там. Так, например там тоже сказано, что ГП_9 вешалась и на ПФ. Но никаких подтверждений этому нет. Я спрашивал в Польше, там тоже не было ПФов с ГП-9. Там были ПФМ тип 76 с ГП-9, но не ПФ. Фото наших самолетов, я имею в виду МИГ-21ПФ, с ГП-9 я тоже никогда не встречал. И в книге их тоже нет. Так что для меня этот вопрос остается открытым. Хотя, конечно, может быть, что ПФы просто не дорабатывали под ГП-9. 
 Далее. В ветке по МИГ-21С утверждается, что монинский 21С это второй самолет первой серии, т. е. 95210102, если я правильно понимаю. В книге написано (стр. 423), что на 95210102 установлен РВ-УМ. Но на монинском я не вижу его антенн. Еще хотелось бы узнать: фото на этой же странице - это 95210101?
Есть  и еще одно, сильно интересующее меня, место в книге. 17.05.09 в ветке "Про МИГ-21" я задал вопрос о катастрофе, показанной в фильме "Дни летные". В книге на стр. 382 есть странная фраза, что "Катастрофа машины Е-6\1 нашла отражение в художественном фильме "Дни летные". Но что значит "нашла отражение"? Что за самолет в фильме? Это реально попавшая в фильм катастрофа Е-6\1? Так я и не понял эту фразу в книге.
В общем, вопросов остается много. только  не уверен, что есть смысл их тут задавать.
P.S. Я думаю тянуть эту ветку дальше бессмысленно.

----------


## RA3DCS

> К сожалению те вопросы, которые задавали здесь, остались без ответа и там. Так, например там тоже сказано, что ГП_9 вешалась и на ПФ. Но никаких подтверждений этому нет. Я спрашивал в Польше, там тоже не было ПФов с ГП-9. Там были ПФМ тип 76 с ГП-9, но не ПФ. Фото наших самолетов, я имею в виду МИГ-21ПФ, с ГП-9 я тоже никогда не встречал. И в книге их тоже нет. Так что для меня этот вопрос остается открытым. Хотя, конечно, может быть, что ПФы просто не дорабатывали под ГП-9. 
>  .


Так в книге так и написано - дорабатывались при необходимости по бюллетеню!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Далее. В ветке по МИГ-21С утверждается, что монинский 21С это второй самолет первой серии, т. е. 95210102, если я правильно понимаю. В книге написано (стр. 423), что на 95210102 установлен РВ-УМ. Но на монинском я не вижу его антенн..


На монинском МиГ-21С был радиовысотомер и более того был самоцвет. О чем свидетельствуют АЗС- ы правого пульта, Правда сейчас в кабине вместо указателя радиовысотомера стоит ВД-30.

----------


## RA3DCS

> "Дни летные". Но что значит "нашла отражение"? Что за самолет в фильме? Это реально попавшая в фильм катастрофа Е-6\1? Так я и не понял эту фразу в книге.
> В общем, вопросов остается много. только  не уверен, что есть смысл их тут задавать.
> P.S. Я думаю тянуть эту ветку дальше бессмысленно.


Судя по всему архивные кадры этой катастрофы попали в сам  фильм. Как ты и предполагал ранее.
Вопросы на которые не нашлось ответа в книге задавать надо, Там и по освещению материала есть еще  вопросы!

----------


## Кацперский

> Хотя, конечно, может быть, что ПФы просто не дорабатывали под ГП-9


Валер, причина возможно в том, что ГП-9 приняли на вооружение позже, чем МиГ-21ПФ доработали в МиГ-21ПФМ тип 76? Другими словами - ни один МиГ-21ПФ в частях уже не оставался к моменту принятия ГП-9. А название "МиГ-21ПФ" по старой привычке означает МиГ-21ПФМ тип 76?

----------


## FLOGGER

> На монинском МиГ-21С был радиовысотомер и более того был самоцвет. О чем свидетельствуют АЗС- ы правого пульта, Правда сейчас в кабине вместо указателя радиовысотомера стоит ВД-30.


Cаша, а у тебя есть снимки кабины? Такие подробные, что видны надписи на АЗСах? И разве баровысотомер  отменяет наличие указателя РВ? Или там что, два баровысотомера?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вопросы на которые не нашлось ответа в книге задавать надо,


Саш, а кому их задавать? Опять самим себе?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Другими словами - ни один МиГ-21ПФ в частях уже не оставался к моменту принятия ГП-9.


Нет, Радек, с этим я не соглашусь. 21-й и 30-й заводы закончили выпуск ПФов в 65-м году (стр. 400, 401). Да и  не все же ПФ тип 76 переделали в ПФМ тип 76. Большинство же остались ПФами тип 76. А ГП-9 прошла гос. испытания в 67-м году (стр. 425). Думаю, в это время еще достаточное кол-во ПФов оставалось в строю.

----------


## Кацперский

> Да и  не все же ПФ тип 76 переделали в ПФМ тип 76. Большинство же остались ПФами тип 76


Поскольку книгу пока не получил (находится у друзей в России), спрошу - такое утверждение в книге есть или откуда оно? Тут интересно было б узнать, какая часть от общего количества выпущенных ПФов имелась в учебных частях. Что они летали в "первой линии" без доработки верится с трудом.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Поскольку книгу пока не получил (находится у друзей в России), спрошу - такое утверждение в книге есть или откуда оно?


Нет, Радек, такого утверждения в книге нет. Там есть другое (стр. 416): все МИГ-21ПФ, имевшие в своем арсенале РС-2УС, были доработаны до уровня ПФМ, т. е., стали МИГ-21ПФМ тип 76. Имеется в виду доработка РП-21 до уровня РП-21М. Таким образом, возможно, ты и прав: в какой-то момент все ПФы стали ПФМами тип 76.



> Тут интересно было б узнать, какая часть от общего количества выпущенных ПФов имелась в учебных частях.


Об этом там ничего не сказано.



> Что они летали в "первой линии" без доработки верится с трудом.


Cмотря какую доработку ты имеешь в виду.

----------


## Кацперский

> в какой-то момент все ПФы стали ПФМами тип 76


Я это имел и в виду. На момент принятия ГП-9 МиГ-21ПФ могло просто не остаться в строевых частях (учебные не в счёт), раз РЛС меняли на всех самолётах вооружённых РС-2-УС.




> Cмотря какую доработку ты имеешь в виду


Замену РЛС на РП-21М.

Кстати, фото советских МиГ-21 с РС-2-УС тоже никто из нас не видел (как и МиГ-21ПФ с ГП-9), что не означает, что они их не применяли (есть устные свидетельства). У меня имеется фото с АПУ-7 (нет уверенности, м. б. уже АПУ-68) - не в качестве доказательства, т. к. на них вешали и С-24.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Cаша, а у тебя есть снимки кабины? Такие подробные, что видны надписи на АЗСах? И разве баровысотомер  отменяет наличие указателя РВ? Или там что, два баровысотомера?


Фотографии кабины есть, но сделаны они через стекло фонаря. Средней части приборной доски на самолете нет. Все остальное осталось, даже панель КЗА.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саш, а кому их задавать? Опять самим себе?


Авторам книги. Возможно часть информации копилась для книги, но не вошла в нее? Теперь уже смысла ее скрывать нет!

----------


## RA3DCS

В книге имеется много сносок на номера приказов министерства обороны, МАП и т.д.. Где просто дан номер приказа и дата. Несет ли эта сноска полезную информацию? Я думаю, что не очень. Разве забив этот номер и дату приказа в интернет я получу текст самого приказа? Конечно же нет.Тут было бы целесообразней раскрыть информацию по теме в самой сноске. 
Сравните к примеру и почувствуйте разницу.






> ПриказМАП № 84сс от 24.03.1971 г.
> СМ постановлением от 25.02.1971 г. № 122-48 «О мероприятиях по дальнейшемуулучшению летных и боевых характеристик самолетов-истребителей МиГ-21 и Су-15»:
> 1. Принял предложение МАП, МРП, МОП и МО о проведении работ по существенномуулучшению маневренных и других основных ЛТХ и боевых характеристик фронтовыхсамолетов-истребителей МиГ-21 в 1971 г. и самолетов-истребителей ПВО Су-15 в1971-72 г.г. путем повышения тяговооруженности, увеличения запаса топлива исовершенствования систем вооружения.
> 2. Обязал МАП обеспечить создание силами УМКБ «союз» (главный к-р т. Хачатуров)двигателя Р25-300 с взлетной тягой R=7100 кгс, и R=9900 кгс при полете у землисо скоростью М=1 для самолетов МиГ-21 и Су-15 по ТЗ, согласованному с МО (ВВС).
> Предъявить в 4 кв. 1971 г. – 1 кв. 1972 г. двигатель Р25-300 на государственныестендовые испытания.
> МАП обеспечить изготовление в 1971 г. силами Уфимского МКБ «Союз» и Уфимскогомоторостроительн  ого з-да (директор т. Ферин) двигателей Р25-300 в количестве,необходимом для проведения испытаний и доводки этого двигателя и испытанийсамолетов МиГ-21 и Су-15 с указанными двигателями.
> Провести в 1971 г. подготовку производства дв. Р25-300 на УМЗ, имея в видуобеспечение выпуска самолетов МиГ-21 с этим двигателем в 1972 г.
> 3. Обязал МАП изготовить в 1971 г. силами ГАЗ (директор т. Силаев) 7 самолетовМиГ-21 с дв. Р25-300 и увеличенным запасом топлива во внутренних ТБ (с-т МиГ-21бис),в т.ч. 3 самолетов для проведения совместных с МО (ВВС) летных испытаний, изних 1 самолет во 2 кв. и 2 – в 3 кв. 1971 г., в счет соответствующегоколичеств  а самолетов МиГ-21 с дв. Р13-300, предусмотренных планом.
> МО (ВВС) провести совместно с МАП указанные испытания и выдать в 4 кв. 1971 г.заключение для серийного производства самолетов МиГ-21бис, имея в видуобеспечение выпуска ГАЗ в 1972 г. не менее 50 таких самолетов.
> ...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Авторам книги.


Я уверен, что кем-то из авторов эта ветка просматривается, но совершенно не уверен. что здесь нам дадут какие-то ответы.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Меня давно интересует вопрос, что за "горбик" (обтекатель)  имеется на некоторых машинах в месте сопряжения форкиля с самим килем?... Что там? Почему этот "горбик" (обтекатель) появился?


Этот вопрос задавался еще вон когда: МиГ-19 - Эксплуатация, реестр, описание. Пост #107. Ответа не последовало... А ты говоришь "авторам"...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Этот вопрос задавался еще вон когда: МиГ-19 - Эксплуатация, реестр, описание. Пост #107. Ответа не последовало... А ты говоришь "авторам"...


Может это какая опытная машина. там что угодно может быть!

----------


## FLOGGER

Нет, Саша, я же писал, что это есть на серийных машинах.

----------


## RA3DCS

К сожалению в новой книге не нашлось место годовым таблицам выпуска МиГ-21. Во втором томе есть общая таблица по выпуску самолетов марки МиГ. Где все в куче и модификации и заводы.

----------


## FLOGGER

Обращаюсь, скорее, не к просто читателям, вроде меня, а к специалистам, историкам, которые разбираются в теме. 
 Итак. На стр. 63 и 66 есть некоторые цифры, которые оказались для меня непонятны. Вопрос такой: на стр. 63 написано, что до конца 41-го года (т. е., за 5 месяцев: с 22 июля) немецкая авиация совершила на Москву 122 налета, в которых участвовало 8383 самолета. Из них до Москвы долетели только 229. Вопрос: а остальные куда делись? Повернули назад, частично были сбиты? А на стр. 66 сказано, что *всего* за годы войны немцы произвели 136 налетов (на Москву) , в которых участвовали 8595 самолетов, из них к городу прорвались лишь 243 самолета (за ВСЮ войну!). Тогда получается, что следующие полтора года войны (по июнь 43-го) немцы совершили "всего" 14 (136-122) налетов на Москву? Из них до Москвы долетели (243-229) 14   самолетов? Странное сочетание цифр. Наверное, я чего-то не понимаю и поэтому прошу разъяснить мне этот вопрос.
И еще вопрос возник. На стр. 63 читаю: на 30 июля в ПВО Москвы 495 самолетов, из них старые (И-16, И-153) почти половина (240) и сбили за время обороны Москвы 991 самолет. А в ПВО Ленинграда (стр. 66) было 70 МИГ-3 и 204 старых (И-16, И-153). И сбили они 1044 самолета врага (ПВО Ленинграда за время войны)! Это как понимать? Понятно, что ПВО Ленинграда длилась дольше, чем Москвы, но разница в качестве матчасти в соотношении к сбитым самолетам врага мне кажется непонятной.
Очень прошу тех, кто разбирается в этих вопросах, разъяснить мне эти цифры и как их понимать?
P.S. Вопрос задаю совершенно серьезно, безо всяких подковырок.

----------


## FLOGGER

Знаю, что обращаюсь в пустоту, но все же интересно, почему в главе про МИГ-15 никак не упомянут самолет СЕ?

----------


## Mig

> Знаю, что обращаюсь в пустоту, но все же интересно, почему в главе про МИГ-15 никак не упомянут самолет СЕ?


Пустота тоже не знает :Smile:

----------


## николай-78

А что правда что у Миг-31 щелевые закрылки, я всегда думал что об этом один Гордон знал. Внизу картинки закрылка 31.Могу ещё показать как выглядят щелевые на 128, для понятия разницы.

----------


## RA3DCS

А был ли Изумруд-5 РП-5?
Стр 272 В 1954 году НИИ-17 существенно улучшил свой локатор. обновлённая БРЛС, получила название  Изумруд-5. 
....... Испытания проходили на МиГ-17ПФ № 58210634.....
..... он был запущен в серийное производство и устанавливался на истребителях - перехватчиках МиГ-17ПФ, выпускаемых заводом 31 с декабря 1955 года......

Однако дальше нигде мы не встречаем такого обозначения.   Только Изумруд-2, РП-1У, РП-2У.
Нет ли тут ошибки?

----------


## RA3DCS

> В книге в разделе  по МиГ-21С почему-то нет информации что начиная с машины 950СТ09 самолет являлся носителем специзделия.
> Также расходятся данные по поводу появлении в серии гондолы ГП-9


Авторы признали ошибку!
В серии гондолу ГП-9 начали устанавливать с машины № 950СТ15.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А что правда что у Миг-31 щелевые закрылки, я всегда думал что об этом один Гордон знал. Внизу картинки закрылка 31.Могу ещё показать как выглядят щелевые на 128, для понятия разницы.


Авторы признали ошибку!
_Стр. 249__Второй абзац. Девятая строка
Механизация состоит из щелевых закрылков,...
Должно быть:
Механизация состоит из закрылков,..._

----------


## Кацперский

В нескольких местах касающихся реактивной техники указана компоновочная схема фюзеляжа монокок. По-моему должно быть полумонокок?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А был ли Изумруд-5 РП-5?


Судя по дополнению к инструкции 1958 года РП-5 был!
В книге получилось так, что эволюция развития БРЛС Изумруд описана очень непонятно. Хотя в книге есть отдельная глава стр. 298 Изумруд в авиации ПВО. Вот там бы и должна быть описана вся эволюция развития этой БРЛС. А там только РП-1 Изумруд и модернизированный РП-5 Изумруд-5. Кстати в сноске 3 на стр. 272 указано С 1954 года для МиГ-17П установили шифры СП-7 и СПа-7. Может бытьСП-7А?
В 1956 году всвязи с переоборудованием 40 самолетов МиГ-17ПФ в вариант МиГ-17ПФУ название БРЛС меняется на РП-1У Изумруд-2. А после доработки системы К-5М в свою очередь, БРЛС получила название РП-2У Изумруд-2.

----------


## RA3DCS

> указано С 1954 года для МиГ-17П установили шифры СП-7 и СПа-7. Может бытьСП-7А?


Ответ авторов книги:
Что касается упомянутого на стр. 272 шифра СПа-7, то он указан в соответствии с официальной технической документацией - все проверено и согласовано соответствующими службами РСК «МиГ». Никаких ошибок.

----------


## FLOGGER

Это где тебе ответили? В личку?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это где тебе ответили? В личку?


 На E-Mail ответили.

----------


## FLOGGER

Якубович опять всех путает или путается сам? В Книге (т. 1, стр. 388) говорится, что знаменитый рекордный Е-66 - это самолет Е-6Т\1. Якубович же утверждает другое:"на Е-6/2 под обозначением Е-66 (для прессы) после замены двигателя на Р11Ф2-300 тягой 6200 кгс, и применения автоматики регулирования центрального тела с возросшим «выходом» летчик Г.К. Мосолов 31 октября 1958 г. установил на базе 15 – 25 км мировой рекорд скорости 2388 км/ч."
Так Е-6Т\1 или Е-6\2? Там же, Якубович пишет, что Е-6Т\1 получился из Е-6\2, но в Книге (т.1, стр. 387) пишут, что Е-6Т был изготовлен на  з-де №155 с применением узлов и агрегатов с з-да №31. Опять нестыковка! Правда, Якубович у меня уже давно вышел из доверия, но все равно: зачем же так?
P.S. Вот источник "откровений" Якубовича: АвиаМИР » ИСТОРИЯ » С треугольным крылом

----------


## RA3DCS

В общей сложности ММЗ «Знамя труда» в 1965-1968 годах поставил в Индию 69 боеготовых МиГ-21ФЛ, а в 1966 1973 годах в рамках лицензионного производства – 197 самолетов – 15 собранных, но не облетанных,106 из поставленных агрегатов, деталей и узлов, 76 из сырьевых материалов: ИТОГО: 197

– 15 собранных, но не облетанных, 38- в агрегатах для цеха окончательной сборки, 68 – в деталях и узлах, 76- в сырьевых материалах. Итого 197

Самолеты МиГ-21ФЛ (тип77Л), поставленные в Индию:
- боеготовые – №№ с 2301по 2314, с 2401 по 2410, с 2502 по2515, с 2602 по 2607 и с 13901 по 13925:

2301 по 2314 = 14
2401 по 2410 = 10
2502 по 2515 = 14
2602 по 2607 =6
13901 по 13925 = 25 итого 69. Соответствует.

- в различной стадии готовности - №№с 3005 по 3015, с 3101по 3109, 3401 по 3402, с 3606 по 3615, с 3701 по 3715, с 3801 по 3815, с 3901по 3915, с 3921 по 3959 и с 3972 по 3981


3005 по 3015 = 11
3101 по 3109 = 9
3401 по 3402 = 2
3606 по 3615 = 10
3701 по 3715 = 15
3801 по 3815 = 15
3921 по 3959= 39
3972 по 3981 = 10  итого 111 Не соответствует. 86 самолетов потерялось.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, интересно. То ли в книге ошибка или какая-то недоработка, то ли мы что-то не так понимаем.
P.S.Да, скорее всего в Кубинке все ФЛ-ы были 39 серии, 14 штук.

----------


## RA3DCS

> - в различной стадии готовности - №№с 3005 по 3015, с 3101по 3109, 3401 по 3402, с 3606 по 3615, с 3701 по 3715, с 3801 по 3815, с 3901по 3915, с 3921 по 3959 и с 3972 по 3981
> 
> 3005 по 3015 = 11
> 3101 по 3109 = 9
> 3401 по 3402 = 2
> 3606 по 3615 = 10
> 3701 по 3715 = 15
> 3801 по 3815 = 15
> 3921 по 3959= 39
> 3972 по 3981 = 10  итого 111 Не соответствует. 86 самолетов потерялось.


Высылаю ответ авторов:
_В тексте и в сноске всё изложено верно –         в соответствии с задокументированными данными, заверенными всеми        соответствующими службами АО «РСК «МиГ» и ОКБ им. А.И. Микояна.      _ 
_Из 197 поставленных единиц только 111 имели высокую степень        готовности, которая давала основание для присвоения им серийных        номеров, поэтому они указаны в сноске._ 
_86 самолётов не «потерялось» – им просто не были присвоены        серийные номера из-за низкой степени готовности, которая не        давала основание__ для этого. 
76 единиц из этих 86 вообще были по своей сути только сырьём, из        которого ещё предстояло изготавливать детали для сборки узлов и        агрегатов самолётов._

----------


## FLOGGER

> 76 единиц из этих 86 вообще были по своей сути только сырьём, из        которого ещё предстояло изготавливать детали для сборки узлов и        агрегатов самолётов.


Ответ понятен, только остается неизвестным были ли построены самолеты из этого "сырья" или как? Т.е. индусам поставили в той или иной форме 197 единиц, а они утешились 111, заплатив за 197? Все равно непонятно.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ответ понятен, только остается неизвестным были ли построены самолеты из этого "сырья" или как?


Индия построила у себя 579 самолетов. 197 ФЛ лов, 162 МиГ-21М и 220 бисов

----------


## FLOGGER

> Индия построила у себя 197 ФЛ лов


Тогда не понял, почему эти 86 в список не попали? Их сделали, номера у них соответствующие есть, почему не в списке?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Тогда не понял, почему эти 86 в список не попали? Их сделали, номера у них соответствующие есть, почему не в списке?


В общий список они попали. 
– 15 собранных, но не облетанных, 38- в агрегатах для цеха окончательной сборки, 68 – в деталях и узлах, 76- в сырьевых материалах. Итого 197
Просто нет их серийных номеров.
Кроме того это данные московского завода. А где 8 самолетов переоборудованных в Горьком?

----------


## FLOGGER

Да нет, Саша, то что в общий список они попали - это понятно. Просто, видимо, авторы не знают их серийный номера, вот и все. А индусы, значит, их все сделали.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Высылаю ответ авторов:
> _В тексте и в сноске всё изложено верно –         в соответствии с задокументированными данными, заверенными всеми        соответствующими службами АО «РСК «МиГ» и ОКБ им. А.И. Микояна.      _ 
> _Из 197 поставленных единиц только 111 имели высокую степень        готовности, которая давала основание для присвоения им серийных        номеров, поэтому они указаны в сноске._ 
> _86 самолётов не «потерялось» – им просто не были присвоены        серийные номера из-за низкой степени готовности, которая не        давала основание__ для этого. 
> 76 единиц из этих 86 вообще были по своей сути только сырьём, из        которого ещё предстояло изготавливать детали для сборки узлов и        агрегатов самолётов._


Hi,

I have some more detailed info about these Indian MiG-21FL. This information is from HAL. I assume this info is fairly reliable  :Wink: 



Regards,
Jeroen

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> В общей сложности ММЗ «Знамя труда» в 1965-1968 годах поставил в Индию 69 боеготовых МиГ-21ФЛ, а в 1966 1973 годах в рамках лицензионного производства – 197 самолетов – 15 собранных, но не облетанных,106 из поставленных агрегатов, деталей и узлов, 76 из сырьевых материалов: ИТОГО: 197
> 
> – 15 собранных, но не облетанных, 38- в агрегатах для цеха окончательной сборки, 68 – в деталях и узлах, 76- в сырьевых материалах. Итого 197
> 
> Самолеты МиГ-21ФЛ (тип77Л), поставленные в Индию:
> - боеготовые – №№ с 2301по 2314, с 2401 по 2410, с 2502 по2515, с 2602 по 2607 и с 13901 по 13925:
> 
> 2301 по 2314 = 14
> 2401 по 2410 = 10
> ...


Were c/n 3960 - 3971 (12 aircraft) used by the 715th regiment at Lugovaya airbase (part of 5th Training Center, Frunze) to train pilots from foreign countries?
I have enclosed a picture of MiG-21FL c/n 777003964. This MiG-21FL is (was) plinth mounted in the village of Vuhlehirsk (Donetsk Oblast, Ukraine)

Regards,
Jeroen

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> В общей сложности ММЗ «Знамя труда» в 1965-1968 годах поставил в Индию 69 боеготовых МиГ-21ФЛ, а в 1966 1973 годах в рамках лицензионного производства – 197 самолетов – 15 собранных, но не облетанных,106 из поставленных агрегатов, деталей и узлов, 76 из сырьевых материалов: ИТОГО: 197
> 
> – 15 собранных, но не облетанных, 38- в агрегатах для цеха окончательной сборки, 68 – в деталях и узлах, 76- в сырьевых материалах. Итого 197
> 
> Самолеты МиГ-21ФЛ (тип77Л), поставленные в Индию:
> - боеготовые – №№ с 2301по 2314, с 2401 по 2410, с 2502 по2515, с 2602 по 2607 и с 13901 по 13925:
> 
> 2301 по 2314 = 14
> 2401 по 2410 = 10
> ...


Hi,

According to my information India received 2 batches of Moscow built 'fly away' MiG-21FL aircraft.
The first batch consisted of 38 aircraft. The second batch consisted of 25 aircraft.
First batch had serials C498-C535 (38x) --> most likely c/n 2301 - 2314, 2401 - 2410 and 2502 - 2515
Second batch had serials C980-C1004 (25x) --> most likely c/n 13901 - 13925

But what about c/n 2602 - 2607?
Could these be delivered to an other country?

And is there an explanation why the c/n (5 digits) of the second batch is so different from the other c/ns (4 digits)?


Regards,
Jeroen

----------


## RA3DCS

> And is there an explanation why the c/n (5 digits) of the second batch is so different from the other c/ns (4 digits)?


Hi. 
Тут объяснение есть ММЗ "Знамя труда" выпускает МиГ-21ФЛ с 23 серии по 39 серию. С 40 серии на заводе идет выпуск МиГ-21ПФМ. Вводится дополнительная серия  139 для чего в серийном номере резервируется число 0 для серий более 100 после кода завода.
Для примера 777013925.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Were c/n 3960 - 3971 (12 aircraft) used by the 715th regiment at Lugovaya airbase (part of 5th Training Center, Frunze) to train pilots from foreign countries?


Тут совсем непонятно! Предположительно эти самолеты должны быть в Кубинке. Однако в книге указано, что в Советские ВВС было поставлено 16 МиГ-21ФЛ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> I have enclosed a picture of MiG-21FL c/n 777003964. This MiG-21FL is (was) plinth mounted in the village of Vuhlehirsk (Donetsk Oblast, Ukraine)


Памятник в Кубинке  777003970

----------


## RA3DCS

> Hi,
> But what about c/n 2602 - 2607?
> Could these be delivered to an other country?


Более развернуто для наших пользователей -) Информация была полученаранее от уважаемого Migaruis.

В 1964 было принято решение свернуть производство ПФ в Горьком. Часть ужеготовых ПФ 24-й серии отправили в Польшу. После чего было собрано еще десять машин, часть которых прямо на заводе переделали в тип-76ФЛ. На заводе переделали 8 самолетов в означенный период (конец 1964- начало 1965).
Они и были поставлены в Индию.

Можно предположить, что это Горьковские машины переделанные из ПФ.

----------


## Mig

> Тут совсем непонятно! Предположительно эти самолеты должны быть в Кубинке. Однако в книге указано, что в Советские ВВС было поставлено 16 МиГ-21ФЛ.


Есть и такая версия появления МиГ-21ФЛ в 234-м "пилотажном" полку в Кубинке:

----------


## lindr

2602-2607 для другой страны.
Серия 139 искуственная. Был дополнительный внеплановый заказ. Под  него уже не было сврбодного номера серии 40+ отданы ПФМ. 39 серию продолжить было нельзя  - тип другой 77л а нужен 77б. Потому ввели 139.

----------


## lindr

> Hi. 
> Тут объяснение есть ММЗ "Знамя труда" выпускает МиГ-21ФЛ с 23 серии по 39 серию. С 40 серии на заводе идет выпуск МиГ-21ПФМ. Вводится дополнительная серия  139 для чего в серийном номере резервируется число 0 для серий более 100 после кода завода.
> Для примера 777013925.


Расшифровка неверна 77 - тип, 7 - 1967 год, 0 - завод номер 30, 139- серия, 25 - номер. Никаких доп полей не водилось полный номер серии был 001, 002, 010 итд.

----------


## GK21

> Есть и такая версия появления МиГ-21ФЛ в 234-м "пилотажном" полку в Кубинке:


Версий появления этой модификации МиГ-21 в Кубинке несколько. Самой надежной, наверное, является та, согласно которой 234-й «пилотажный» полк, занимающийся задолго до появления в нем специальной 4-й эскадрильи показа  демонстрацией потенциальным покупателям различной  экспортной авиационной техники на земле и в воздухе,  просто не мог не иметь МиГ -21ФЛ в своём составе)). Таким же образом в 1971 г. в составе 1-й  АЭ появилось 15 МиГ-21МТ, а в составе 3-й - примерно столько же МиГ-21МФ (хотя имелись там также и СМ и СМТ). МиГ-21ФЛ по имеющимся данным поступил в 234-й полк из Борисполя в начале 1967 г. и был освоен сначала 2-й, а немного позже и 3-й эскадрильей. В это время шла подготовка к грандиозному воздушному параду в Домодедово и полку нужен был новый «доступный» самолёт с хорошими лётными качествами. 2-я АЭ переучилась на него с уже устаревшего МиГ-21Ф-13, а 3-я , что интересно, к этому времени уже освоила ПФ и более продвинутый ПФМ с системой СПС.  Но на параде обе эскадрильи продемонстрировали групповой пилотаж в составе «ромба» и «семерки» именно на МиГ-21ФЛ («77»)
Интересно также, что на демонстрационной стоянке в Домодедово находился также МиГ-21ФЛ (б/н «66», красный, не имеющий, вероятно, к пилотажному полку отношения).

----------


## RA3DCS

> Расшифровка неверна 77 - тип, 7 - 1967 год, 0 - завод номер 30, 139- серия, 25 - номер. Никаких доп полей не водилось полный номер серии был 001, 002, 010 итд.


Где Вы увидели, что я написал о вводе дополнительных нулей? Дополнительный ноль в серийном номере уже был зарезервирован для серий с номером более 100.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Самой надежной, наверное, является та, согласно которой 234-й «пилотажный» полк, занимающийся задолго до появления в нем специальной 4-й эскадрильи показа  демонстрацией потенциальным покупателям различной  экспортной авиационной техники на земле и в воздухе,  просто не мог не иметь МиГ -21ФЛ в своём составе)).).


Эта версия является наиболее правдоподобной, чем озвученная в книге Сергея Исаева. Очень жаль что с серийными номерами ФЛ-лов в Кубинке никто из исследователей не может помочь. И наличие в Советских ВВС только 16 МиГ-21ФЛ тоже вызывает большое сомнение.

----------


## GK21

> Эта версия является наиболее правдоподобной, чем озвученная в книге Сергея Исаева. Очень жаль что с серийными номерами ФЛ-лов в Кубинке никто из исследователей не может помочь. И наличие в Советских ВВС только 16 МиГ-21ФЛ тоже вызывает большое сомнение.


Как, наверное, многим известно, на воздушном параде в Домодедово присутствовал еще один МиГ-21ФЛ, который  стоял на земле на демонстрационной стоянке. Его бортовой номер "66" ,красный, иного очертания, говорит о том, что самолет вряд ли имел отношение к 234-у полку.

----------


## николай-78

Надежда на улучшение книги-исправление ошибок тает на глазах. Увидев выставленную на форуме таблицу по выпуску самолетов из данной книги Миг, нашел там много ошибок. И решил внести свою лепту в улучшение книги. При этом не поверил одному из форумчан который предупреждал что эффекта не будет. И получил лаконичный ответ: данные в таблице получены от производителя и в проверке как я понимаю не нуждаются, а то что производитель мог предоставить данные с потолка это даже не рассматривается.
Что плохо в этой ситуации данная книга преподносится как авторитет. когда не является таковой. Книга которую мы так ждали-нужно брать в кавычки при таком подходе.

----------


## GK21

Небольшое дополнение с сказанному мной выше. В книге и на форуме я уже упоминал об одном важном и интересном обстоятельстве, касающемся использования авиационной техники  в 234-и ГИАП. Дело в том, что по свидетельствам летно-технического состава полка,   самолеты  «пилотажников» периодически заменялись на новые (с сохранением бортовых номеров, естественно), поступавшие непосредственно с заводов, а старая матчасть уходила в другие истребительные авиаполки страны. Происходила эта замена чаще, чем в обычных полках – раз в полтора –два года и причины этого  были вполне понятны: нагрузки  на планер были неординарные и иногда экстремальные, поэтому командование, хорошо зная об этом , не хотело рисковать людьми и техникой, особенно во время важных и ответственных воздушных показов.  Поэтому поступившие в начале 1967 года в полк МиГ-21ФЛ за период их использования до 1975 года наверняка не раз менялись. Таким образом, вполне вероятно, что ушедшие в 1975 г. из 234-го ГИАП в Чугуевское училище МиГ-21ФЛ – это не те самолеты, которые летали в составе «ромба» и «семерки» на воздушном параде в Домодедово.

----------


## FLOGGER

Геннадий, я, наверное, чего-то не понял, но тогда получается, что в Кубинке было больше, чем 14 ФЛов? И, если из Кубинки самолеты уходили только в Чугуевское училище, то и самолеты и "ромба" и "семерки" должны были быть только там. Или ФЛы 234 ГИАП передавали еще в какие-то части?

----------


## FLOGGER

> не поверил одному из форумчан который предупреждал что эффекта не будет


*николай-78* , да, это я писал. Дело в том, что ни на один свой вопрос по Книге я не получил вообще никакого ответа. Видимо, там ко мне какое-то специфическое отношение, что-то вроде "игнора". Хотя говорил и еще раз могу сказать, что книга хорошая и полезная. Я, во всяком случае, нашел для себя что-то и полезное, и интересное.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Поэтому поступившие в начале 1967 года в полк МиГ-21ФЛ за период их использования до 1975 года наверняка не раз менялись..


Геннадий, если бы Вы это могли подтвердить документально! На слово Сейчас уже никто не верит.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Что плохо в этой ситуации данная книга преподносится как авторитет. когда не является таковой. Книга которую мы так ждали-нужно брать в кавычки при таком подходе.


Официальное общение и комментарии возможны только последующим пунктам:
- обсуждение книги «МиГ»: полет сквозь время» - содержание,факты, возможные нестыковки данных в разных главах книги, найденные неточностиили ошибки;
- комментарии информации, которая от лица издателя размещенана интернет-ресурсах или в СМИ;
- вопросы несовпадения и сверки фактов и данных в нашейкниге с фактами и данными в официальных не анонимных источниках (изданныекниги, архивы, интервью, публикации в СМИ и т.п.).

----------


## GK21

> Геннадий, я, наверное, чего-то не понял, но тогда получается, что в Кубинке было больше, чем 14 ФЛов? И, если из Кубинки самолеты уходили только в Чугуевское училище, то и самолеты и "ромба" и "семерки" должны были быть только там. Или ФЛы 234 ГИАП передавали еще в какие-то части?


Валерий, это только мое личное предположение, основанное на том, что "пилотажники" 234-го полка вряд ли могли летать без замены матчасти на протяжении восьми лет в тех условиях эксплуатации, когда после полетов отдельных асов на плоскостях буквально иногда заклепки вылезали после перегрузок до 10-11 G )). Я располагаю информацией о том, что после окончательного ухода МиГ-21ФЛ из полка с поступлением в него МиГ-21бис в 1974 г. самолеты были действительно переданы в Чугуевское училище в полном составе. Куда до этого могли передаваться отслужившие свой срок в 234-м полку МиГ-21ФЛ  и передавались ли вообще - мне не известно. 
В дискуссии выше прозвучала мысль о том. что в советских ВВС самолетов этой модификации могло быть больше. В качестве версии того, как это могло случиться, я и привел свою версию, основанную, так сказать,  на реальных доводах. Этот вопрос я задавал сам себе и раньше, но фактических данных по этому поводу найти не удалось.
Все МиГ-21 различных модификаций, отлетавшие в "пилотажном" полку свой короткий срок,  куда-то ведь в итоге передавались...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Официальное общение и комментарии возможны только последующим пунктам:


Саша, да у меня к ним и нет уже вопросов и ответов я от них не жду. Если что-то интересует, то проще найти ответы на этом или другом сайте. Если есть адекватные и знающие люди - они ответят. Ну, а нет - так нет.

----------


## николай-78

- вопросы несовпадения и сверки фактов и данных в нашей книге с фактами и данными в официальных не анонимных источниках (изданные книги, архивы, интервью, публикации в СМИ и т.п.).
Книга написана для читателей, читатели не довольны качеством материала-не один, а много недовольных. Читатели нашедшие ошибки должны подтвердить свою правоту, а писатель никому ничего не обязан-он прав по умолчанию. Люди не склонные к конструктивному диалогу, не должны писать книги. Т.к. ошибки и недочеты будут всегда. Это называется мания величия-"МЫ Николай2"...  Видимо "писатели" почти все заражены этой болезнью. Там можно на пальцах доказать что есть не точности...

----------


## lindr

> Hi,
> 
> According to my information India received 2 batches of Moscow built 'fly away' MiG-21FL aircraft.
> The first batch consisted of 38 aircraft. The second batch consisted of 25 aircraft.
> First batch had serials C498-C535 (38x) --> most likely c/n 2301 - 2314, 2401 - 2410 and 2502 - 2515
> Second batch had serials C980-C1004 (25x) --> most likely c/n 13901 - 13925
> 
> But what about c/n 2602 - 2607?
> Could these be delivered to an other country?
> ...


По 2602-2607. Я ошибся - эти 6 самолетов образцы для серийного производства, поэтому у них нет бортовых номеров ВВС Индии.

----------


## RA3DCS

> По 2602-2607. Я ошибся - эти 6 самолетов образцы для серийного производства, поэтому у них нет бортовых номеров ВВС Индии.


А где 6 самолетов горьковского завода?

----------


## lindr

> А где 6 самолетов горьковского завода?


6 были В Индии, один из них памятник, но шильдик смотреть некому.
1 был для Ганы хз, что с ним стало.
1 образец похоже

Вообще я уже писал о нестыковках. У наших исследователей нет правила сводить бортовые и серийные номера. У Индусов бортовой на всю жизнь один и привязан к заказу.

 C498-C535 это 
2301 по 2314 = 14
2401 по 2410 = 10
2502 по 2515 = 14

*38 машин учтено в ВВС Индии*

без регистрации

2602 по 2607 =6

6 машин ушло на завод как образцы, не ставились на учет в ВВС

C980-C1004 это 
13901 по 13925

*все 25 машин учтены в ВВС Индии*

*итого учтено в ВВС Индии 63 машины из 69 поставленных*

C582-C619, C698-C779, плюс 6 машин без номера это 

3005 по 3015 = 11
3101 по 3109 = 9
3401 по 3402 = 2
3606 по 3615 = 10
3701 по 3715 = 15
3801 по 3815 = 15
3901 по 3915 = 15
3921 по 3959= 39
3972 по 3981 = 10

*всего 126 (15+111)*

*120 машин учтено в ВВС Индии*, плюс еще 6 машин из *126 поставленных (из них 15 собранных но облетанных, 111 в узлах)* ушло на завод как образцы, не ставились на учет в ВВС

В Индии построено C1100-C1175 76 машин, но по слухам есть и недостроенный С1176, но есть учесть "пропавшие" в двух поставках 12 машин, выходит они построили меньше.

----------


## RA3DCS

> 6 машин ушло на завод как образцы, не ставились на учет в ВВС
> 
> .


Не слишком большое количество образцов для серии?

----------


## lindr

Да нет. Всего кстати 12. 6 целых и 6 комплектов. Их скорее всего использовали при производстве с1100-1175
Однозначно в строевые или учебные части они не попали. У индусов с серийным производством дела шли неважно, потому дополнительно 25 собраных 139 серии заказали.

----------


## Fencer

Немного страниц из книги «МиГ»: полёт сквозь время - ИВАК

----------


## FLOGGER

> выпущена как подарочное издание тиражом всего 2200 экземпляров. И для розницы выделено всего 500 экз.


Неужели ее еще не раскупили? А интересно, как они собирались ее "отбивать"? Из 2200 только 500 в розницу, а 1700 что, на подарки пошли?
Хорошая книга, жаль не на все вопросы ответы нашел...

----------

